# Draft who will the Vikes take



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you all think out there who will the vikes take?? I sure hope they don't take a Running back..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

#7.....RB Cedric Benson

#18.....DE Marcus Spears

Possible trade up to 1,2,or 3 for Braylon Edwards


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I will puke if they take Cedric Benson....what the hell do we need another running back for? I don't think Benson is going to make that good of an NFL back. He didn't do crap in the rose bowl.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

CB......best player available on Vikes board at #7.

Plus Tice wants more running attack.....Benson can carry the ball 25-30 times a game.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Do any of the teams above us need a back we should trade away one of the them and move up in the draft. I have been hearing some rummors about trading the two first round picks to miami and then getting the 2nd and first pick in the second round. I don't think this would be a bad deal.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I also think the Vikes are deep enough at running back where at WR they still need the homerun/deep threat. Best available is usually a safe pick but I don't agree with that logic in this case. I don't have enough faith in the Vikes war room to think a trade will be a good one, hell they have a hard enough time getting their pick in on time while on the clock.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

They will take Mike Williams if he falls that far and they can get the pic in ontime.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Theres talks that they might move to 1 to get edwards or williams. I'de be so ****** if they took benson they have enough running game. I think they need to take williams because we have a braylon type wide out w/ marcus robinson.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I don't have enough faith in the Vikes war room to think a trade will be a good one, hell they have a hard enough time getting their pick in on time while on the clock.


Ditto on that one!

I still can't believe we handed 2 Super Bowls to the Cowboys for Hershel........ :dead:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Report: Vikings talking trade with three teams
> Posted 04.19.05
> 
> KFAN dot com
> ...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

They are going to trade up or down. I don't think they want to pay for the #7 pick when they don't really like what is going to be there.

ps....mike williams is more a marcus robinson type than edwards, but both have younger legs and less injury history.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The will run out of time like they do every other year :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mallardhunter said:


> The will run out of time like they do every other year :eyeroll:


They only ran out of time once......2 years ago.And they still got the guy they wanted.....Kevin Williams


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

They may have gotten the guy they wanted, but it sure was an ugly way to go about it. I'll bet ESPN replays that again just for laughs. It will definately be one of the most interesting draft days for Viking fans. I hope they make the most of it, but at the same time will be surprised if they do.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Besides the one mess up, I think the Vikings organization has done a good job of getting good players throughout the draft the past few years. I'm still undecided on what direction we are going to go this saturday, if we actually stay #7, i think we go RB and Thomas Davis with the #18. I don't believe we are going to go defense with our first pick unless we move down the board a little bit. Talks of us moving up into the top 3 to get Braylon. I hope its raining on saturday, cause I always feel bad if I waste a good day sitting and watching tv.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No one seems to remmember that Dallas almost did the same thing 3 years ago and they beat the Vikes to the podium by seconds.Good thing too....Vikes drafted Mckinnie instead of Ryan Sims who went to KC in the trade with Dallas.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If the Vikes would have had their act together they could have and should have gotten safety Roy Williams with that pick that went to Dallas. I understood the need for Mckinney but they have been in desperate need for a guy like Williams ever since that draft.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The pick went from Dallas to KC....and KC took Ryan Sims,whose name was on the Vikes card.....not Roy Williams.

The Vikes had 2 cards,with Sims on one and Mckinnie on the other.

The pick was the right one to make.....Left tackle is probably the most important position after the QB on offense.Over 20 teams in the NFL have left tackles who are number 1 draft picks.The most at any one position.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

They had the chance to get Roy Williams but didn't think he'd be there, heck I think Dallas had his jersey printed already!! The podium was open for the taking and the Vikings did nothing. Cripes the ESPN crew covering the draft were going nuts wondering why Minnesota wasn't running up there and taking advantage of the miscue. The KC/Dallas trade wouldn't have happened if Minnesota would have gotten up there and grabbed Roy Williams.

Here's a tidbit of info on the guy that got away. Sorry Ken but I guess I was looking at it from more than one angle, we had a chance to stick it to the fricken Cowboys and didn't do it. :lol:



> Player Profile
> 
> PRO: Few Dallas Cowboys rookies have come to the franchise with a higher level of hype and expectation than safety Roy Williams. Even fewer of those heralded newcomers have been able to exceed the advanced billing in the fashion that Williams was able to do in his rookie season. The eighth overall selection in the NFL Draft, and a Dallas starter from his first day of training camp, Williams earned All-Rookie recognition while tying for the NFL interception lead among rookies with five. It is rare for a first year player to create the type of impact that Williams had on the Dallas defense - both as a ferocious run stopper and as a big playmaker in pass defense. As one of the bigger safeties in the league - and a very sure tackler - Williams also has the knack for being able to get all of his body mass into his tackles. Williams has a unique flair for making the big hit that stops opposing runners immediately - without yielding any additional ground. He also possesses outstanding instincts and a natural feel for the game, as evidenced by his ability to shed blockers and find the proper angles of pursuit. Williams aptly fits the prototypical description of the guy who is always around the ball. He is above the standard in size, speed, attitude and instinct, but his greatest asset may be his burning competitive nature. He also has natural leadership ability that has already been positively received in the early stages of an NFL career that is off to a blazing start.
> 
> 2002: In the 43-year history of the Dallas Cowboys, only a handful of rookies have made the type of vivid impact that Roy Williams brought to the club in 2002. As a starter from day one, Williams not only provided a spark to the Dallas defense, but by mid-season he became a force that was earning league-wide recognition and respect. An All-Rookie selection, Williams tied with teammate Derek Ross (and Baltimore safety Ed Reed) to lead all NFL rookies in interceptions with a team-high five. Those five thefts were the most by a Dallas safety since Darren Woodson had five in 1996. Williams was also the leading scorer on defense - returning two of his interceptions for touchdowns. He closed the year second on the team with 127 tackles, a figure that was tops in the NFL among rookie defenders and the second most ever by a Dallas rookie (Dexter Coakley, 136 in 1997). He also tied for second on the team in tackles for lost yardage (seven for minus 13 yards) and tied for the team lead on defense in forced fumbles (three - ninth in the NFL) and fumble recoveries (two - fourth in the NFL) - he also added a forced fumble and fumble recovery on special teams - while finishing third on the squad in passes broken up with nine. Williams became the first Cowboys' rookie to start the season at safety since Ron Francis in 1987. In his first career start, at Houston (9/8), Williams responded with four tackles and a quarterback pressure. In the victory over Tennessee (9/15), he had five tackles and a quarterback pressure while helping to limit the Titans to just one pass play of more than 18 yards. At Philadelphia (9/22), Williams had his first career double-figure tackle game with 11 stops while adding two tackles for lost yardage and a fumble recovery. He first displayed the kind of big impact that he could have on a game in the 13-10 win at St. Louis (9/29). Williams led Dallas in tackles with a career-high 13 stops against the Rams while also forcing a Marshall Faulk fumble and breaking up a Jamie Martin pass. His pressure of quarterback Kurt Warner resulted in a first quarter interception by Greg Ellis and knocked Warner from the game. In the loss to the N.Y. Giants (10/6), Williams registered five tackles and his first career sack - a five yard take-down of Kerry Collins. In the following week's victory over Carolina (10/13), he recorded six tackles before leaving in the third quarter with a left heel bruise. Still hobbled with the heel injury, he returned to action at Arizona (10/20) and finished fourth on the team with seven tackles while adding his second sack of the season and a season-high two passes defensed. In the loss to Seattle (10/27), Williams was third on the team with nine tackles while helping limit Shaun Alexander to 2.5 yards-per-carry on 23 carries (58 yards). At Detroit (11/3), he had seven tackles and led the team with two tackles for losses. At Indianapolis (11/17), he collected 10 tackles while grabbing his first career interception when he picked off a Peyton Manning pass at the Cowboys' 10-yard line to stop a potential scoring drive. He also forced a Colts fumble that went out of bounds. In the win over Jacksonville (11/24), Williams enjoyed one of his finest days as a professional, recording eight tackles, two pass deflections, a forced fumble at the goal line that prevented a touchdown and a diving interception on the sideline that thwarted a bomb to Jimmy Smith, who he had covered step-for-step down the sideline. In the Thanksgiving Day win over Washington (11/28), Williams turned in the key play of the game with an interception return of five yards for a touchdown that cut the Dallas deficit to 20-17. The third quarter touchdown turned the game's momentum and sparked Dallas' fourth quarter rally. It was his third straight game with a pick, becoming the first Dallas player to accomplish that feat since James Washington in Weeks 4-6 of the 1994 season. Michael Downs in 1981 was the last rookie to accomplish the feat. Williams also tied for fourth on the team with six tackles as the Redskins were limited to 121 yards on eight second half possessions. In the loss to San Francisco (12/8), Williams led the team with a season-high tying 13 tackles. He also tied for the team lead with three special teams tackles, including a hit on Jimmy Williams on a kickoff return that forced a fumble that he recovered to set up a Dallas field goal. He wrapped up his outstanding rookie season with a dominating performance at Washington (12/29). He logged seven tackles and was in on two Redskins' turnovers. With 0:56 remaining in the first half and the Redskins driving, he picked off his fifth pass of the season, returning the Patrick Ramsey pass 85-yards for a touchdown to tie the score at 7-7. It was the eighth longest interception return in club history and the second best by a rookie. With the Redskins driving again in the third quarter, Tony Dixon forced Derrius Thompson to fumble at the Cowboys 11-yard line and Williams fell on the loose ball. At the season's end, Williams was one of just 10 defensive backs in the NFL to record multiple sacks (2.0) and interceptions (five) in 2002.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

So, do you guys think the Vikes can go up against the likes of New England or Pittsburg this year?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

KEN W said:


> mallardhunter said:
> 
> 
> > The will run out of time like they do every other year :eyeroll:
> ...


They were running out of time last year why do you think they traded a spot back


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

mallardhunter said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > mallardhunter said:
> ...


durp...your kidding right. So your theory is that we ran out of time so a trade happend and we got extra picks out of the deal.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy....the Vikes wanted Sims....he was taken by KC after Dallas traded their pick to KC.They had no intention of taking Roy Williams.So if the Vikes had gotten there first they would have taken Sims not Williams.

Williams was on the board when Minn made there pick.They had Sims and Mckinnie ahead of Williams....they could have taken Williams if they had wanted to.The rush to the podium had nothing to do with Williams.

You can't take everyone.....I still think Mckinnie was the right choice,since he protects Culpeppers backside.

Should be an interesting draft to watch on Saturday.

Vikes stay at No 7 and take a running back.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I hope they take williamson out of souoth carolina. And how is mike williams like marcus robinson? Marcus is fast and williams is slow. Keyshaun johnson will be better in the nfl than williams. At best williams will make one pro bowl.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Changed my mind....Vikes will take Troy Williamson....WR


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

He sucks. They need a #7 pick not a 13. I think they'll hope WR Mike Williams from USC is still on the board and if not they'll get get one of Auburn's backs who is still there (Ronnie Brown or Carnell Williams)

If.... They get a reciever with their first pick( :thumb: ) I think with the 18 they take Spears, James, or Pollack as a D end. (Good use IMO and I hope that's what happens.) Georgia safety Thomas Davis at 18 would be alright but then why Darren Sharper?

If.... They don't get a reciever with their first I think they'll hope for WR Mark Clayton from Oklahoma. (Not the guy they need IMO)

I wouldn't be surprised if they trade up for a top 3 spot but with that use it on a top 3 RB. C. Benson, C. Williams, or R. Brown. Someone will be shakin' it up with a trade or two, or 3 in the top 10 for sure.

I'm personally hoping for USC WR Mike Williams or better yet Mich. WR Braylon Edwards if he doesn't cost us the 18 spot this year. In other words we'll get another running back. :roll:

Really if I were the Vikes (and I'm not :lol: ) I would have spent the money they used on Darren Sharper to get WR Plaxico Burress and drafted corner back Antrel Rolle from Miami with their #7. But that's just me.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

It won't make any difference.......
VIKINGS WILL STILL SUCK!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Williamson it is......good pick in my mind. I wasn't sure who I wanted whether it was him or williams. We're at pick 16 right now, so we'll see what amounts out of the 18 pick. We really didn't need a possession receiver that much, which is what Williams probably is.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm not feeling too bad about their first two picks although Mike Williams from USC could have been a better reciever especially in the red zone with his height advantage. Time will tell and I hope I'm wrong. James from Wisconsin is a solid pick and will definately help on D up front and force balls to be thrown earlier at a better defensive backfield. I still would like to see them grab Nugent as a kicker in one of their next picks. I like the positions drafted at this point.
:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ha ha the cheeseheads had to waste their first rounder on a QB. Love it, I smell a retirement party in the works. I hope Rogers watched Faver when he had something left because he won't learn anything other than mistakes from Faver at this point. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I actually feel bad for the kid from Cal.,, I mean he was heads up for the #1 overall and he slipped all the way to 24. That's about 12 million if you figure about 500K per drop. Vikes 1st round was pretty good, but it does suck that the nuge went before our pick by 2 spots. Oh well i guess, good draft so far, hopefully we keep it going tomorrow. Everyone remember, terrell owens and terrell davis, came in the 4th and 6th rnds. See you guys tomorrow, oh crap it's 3:36, see you this afeternoon i guess.

Here's a troy williamson vid if you guys want to watch

http://www.pmvfx.com/video/DEC-sports/T_williamson.wmv


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good graft for the Vikes....

They got 4 players that all meet needs they have.

Would they have picked Nugent?Nobody will know.

They needed an offensive guard to replace Dixson and Johnson was the best one on the board.Then a DB in the 3rd....looks like good picks.

The Packers probably did OK for their future....but QB are always risky.Plus 2 of their first 3 picks were on offense....not good for the present.....since their defense is in the toilet bowl with no improvement in sight.Plus the Vikes took the best offensive guard,one of the Pack's needs, right ahead of them.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If they wouldn't have picked Nugent with the chance they would have been crazy. Best kicker in the country by far and he would have ended our kicking problems for the next ten years or so.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> I actually feel bad for the kid from Cal.,, I mean he was heads up for the #1 overall and he slipped all the way to 24. That's about 12 million if you figure about 500K per drop.


You don't really feel bad for him do ya? I'm sure he'll still make a few bucks. 

I thought the draft went well thus far.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Ha ha the cheeseheads had to waste their first rounder on a QB. Love it, I smell a retirement party in the works. I hope Rogers watched Faver when he had something left because he won't learn anything other than mistakes from Faver at this point. :lol:


Put the bong away Goldy, number 4 will still stick it the queens. I just hope he lets them win the first game and not the last!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes signed as a free agent QB Bowenkamp from UND yesterday....wonder how much of a chance he has to make the team????

Packers made a great choice for their future.....a QB that was close to being the No. 1 player taken and they will get him cheap compared to what it would have cost if he had been the first player taken.Unfortunately he won't do anything now unless Farve gets hurt.Their defense will be their downfall.

Pack also has 3 good recievers....so why take another one in the second round?They must be thinking they can just outscore everyone.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Their defense will be their downfall.


Agreed.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Put the bong away Goldy, number 4 will still stick it the queens


 :rollin: Good one 4curl. Actually I do have a lot of respect for the guy, anyone who plays through a broken finger on their throwing hand and competes hard like that guy does will always get my respect, I just enjoy givin' it to the cheeseheads whenever the chance since I tend to recieve my share of the BS. :lol:


----------

